# 3 Headlight Mod finished up



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Just finished up on my 3 headlight mod for my 800efi and its working perfect! It just takes a little time and a $5 relay from Auto Zone, and of course a couple of other items I already had. I did though, have a little issue that was easliy corrected. You're supposed to "tag solder" but I ended up breaking one of the wires. I just added an additional 5" of wire and it made it much easier to finish up on. After finding that it wasn't THAT hard to add an additional length of wire, I also did it to the remaining connections.

When I turn on the lights to low, just the low beams work. However, when I switch it to hi-beams, now all three lights are working. Its going to provide increased lighting this next winter for ice fishing and running back and forth. Should help with plowing too........

It just goes to show ya, even and old man can do it :lol:


----------



## Beecherkid (May 21, 2006)

I've had the 3 headlight modification to my '04 ATP 500HO for about 6 years now and love it. I don't use it for plowing though as I think it puts to much draw on the charging system as I have about an hours worth of short runs. I plug in the battery tender when I'm done plowing and am always ready for the next time out.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

From what I've HEARD, Polaris has improved the charging system on their new machines. People are running so many different accessories, including plowing that it was probably necessary.

I hooked up a couple extra 55w spots to my "02" 400 and it didn't seem to cause any problems and this is while I'm also running heated grips and plowing. Low beams constantly have four lights running and plowing normally lasts a couple hours or more and has been up to 4hrs+. However, in the winter I'm running just about every day to go ice fishing and that can be a 30 mile round trip.

If I do the modification to the 400, which now belongs to the wife, I'll probably have to remove the twin spotlights.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

I outshine all my buddies on the ice with my 3-light mod. You'll love it! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

